# DIY hay floor feeder



## Lorian (18 July 2016)

Hi

My horse needs to be fed from the floor rather than from a haynet in his stable. I can't use a haybar so i wondered if anyone could recommend a floor feeder, ideally one that slows down their eating too. 

Has anyone ever made a home made one out of a big tub or anything? 

Thanks


----------



## EQUIDAE (18 July 2016)

I like this idea







Whatever you do don't use this kind as it wears the fronts of their teeth terribly and can make the gums bleed.


----------



## Lorian (18 July 2016)

Thanks for the heads up as ive seen a few like that! I also wondered how they get to the hay at the bottom once they've eaten half as surely they couldnt reach it. If that makes sense. 

I like this but it's over £200!! &#128561;http://pacefeeder.ie


----------



## Leo Walker (18 July 2016)

I've got a wheelie bin with a hole in the bottom which works for us


----------



## Lorian (18 July 2016)

Oo do u have a pic of how you did it. Sounds like what I'm after &#128515; thank you


----------



## Leo Walker (18 July 2016)

I don't on the work PC, but I just cut a hole in the bottom at the front. I've seen people using compost bins as they have a ready made hole in the bottom, but I like being able to fill mine and then wheel it about


----------



## EQUIDAE (18 July 2016)

One day i'm going to try cutting one of these down a bit







Loading the bottom down with bricks or screwing it to the wall. Then cutting one of these in a circle shape to go on top. The heavy rubber should mean it sits well on top of the hay.


----------



## JenHunt (19 July 2016)

we made a hay box like the ones above except without a retaining net - used about 3 old scaffolding boards each (sanded and varnished to prevent splinters), and they sit about 2 inches off the floor. They stop the hay from being spread about for the most part. Our two are fed ad lib hay though as they aren't really prone to being overweight in the winter.


----------



## twdonton (27 July 2016)

May I ask why your horse has to eat from the floor? I'm currently in the opposite situation from you, he eats off the floor but I am thinking of using a haylage net to reduce the speed at which he is eating. He gulps down his hay and finishes the entire nights ration in two hours. I'm just not very sure about leaving a hay net overnight in his stable and the YO is not very enthusiastic about it citing safety reasons.


----------



## smja (28 July 2016)

twdonton said:



			I'm just not very sure about leaving a hay net overnight in his stable and the YO is not very enthusiastic about it citing safety reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Two of ours have haynets overnight, never had any injuries caused by them. Make sure they're tied up high enough that feet don't get caught, particularly if horse is shod. We tie to frayed baling twine so if horse did get stuck it would break away - this has happened a couple of times (net catching on rug fastenings when horse tried to itch), no drama.

OP, have you tried just giving the hay on floor? I was looking at the same options as you for my greedy pig, but he's actually better with loose hay. It's as if he doesn't need to eat it quickly because there's no challenge in getting to it, IYSWIM?


----------



## twdonton (28 July 2016)

smja said:



			Two of ours have haynets overnight, never had any injuries caused by them. Make sure they're tied up high enough that feet don't get caught, particularly if horse is shod. We tie to frayed baling twine so if horse did get stuck it would break away - this has happened a couple of times (net catching on rug fastenings when horse tried to itch), no drama
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff. Thanks for this, will certainly tie it to twine.


----------

